# Pebble beach



## Thecornflake (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,

I'm wondering if there's any good techniques for drawing a pebble beach without spending ages doing lots of individual circles for the pebbles?


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

What kind of medium do you want to use?


----------



## Thecornflake (Jun 15, 2016)

I haven't been drawing/sketching long, I currently just use regular graphite pencils and I have some charcoal pencils but it's a fairly small picture in an a5 sketchbook so I think I'd be using a graphite pencil.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Hi Cornflake.....not knowing your name..:wink:

Not sure exactly what you want to achieve, but if your only sketching, personally I wouldn't draw individual pebbles at all, or maybe just a couple, and suggest the rest. This is A5, took me ten minutes and I haven't actually drawn anything. I would adopt the same method even in a painting because I try to paint impressionist rather than detail. Hope this helps.

Jim.


----------



## Thecornflake (Jun 15, 2016)

I think I am aiming more for a good way to give the impression of the beach with a few patches of rough pebble texture, not aiming for anything near proper realism.

This is the picture so far (I did say I was a beginner &#55357;&#56883


----------



## Thecornflake (Jun 15, 2016)

This is a picture taken around the same place


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

That's a tough one to portray mate, and I'm not the right person to advise how to achieve things as I'm no more than an enthusiastic amateur. I can only say this: We all begin somewhere and the main thing to remember is that it's your picture/drawing etc and you want it to be that and not just a total copy. Do it as you see it and just keep practising. Despite what some claim, there are no rules in art, none at all. Sorry I can't help more. :wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is quite an undertaking, not sure how it would be accomplished. I can only suggest looking for works out there that have handled this subject.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Think about shading.. and doing only dark spots.. not trying to make them rocks.. just the suggestion. Des's rendering would be possibly the best way to go in rendering this. 

As a side note.. be careful with your horizon line. No ocean flows uphill


----------



## Thecornflake (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. The horizon is fairly straight,it's my photography that's wonky 

I'm going to try a couple of things on a spare bit of paper and see what works best.


----------

